# Need an Oxyopsis sexpert



## meaganelise9 (Jan 4, 2012)

These are my two adorable Oxys. One is subadult, and one is presub. They're very different in color and equally cute.. Anyway, what's say you help me with sexing, as I am hopeless. The camera helps.. My guess is two males. What say you?

Number one (sorry for the subpar photo). Can't seem to capture this guy well.












Number 2











Cuuute!


----------



## gripen (Jan 4, 2012)

dont quote me on this but i think you are right


----------



## agent A (Jan 4, 2012)

No expert but I think #1 is female and 2 is male


----------



## Precarious (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks like you have 2 males. The females have a broader abdomen and shorter, lighter colored antennae. Males also have a more narrow face which may be difficult to see with the naked eye. I keep wavering but you should be able to tell for sure looking at them side by side in person. If they look the same you have 2 males.

Maybe this will help...

*This is a sub female:*











*Sub male (note the antennae):*






*Sub male abdomen:*


----------



## frogparty (Jan 5, 2012)

The color on those is amazing


----------



## Precarious (Jan 5, 2012)

frogparty said:


> The color on those is amazing


Oxyopsis gracilis - CRAZY COLORS!


----------



## bobericc (Jan 5, 2012)

that's cool oxyopsis and oxyothespis

Year of the oxy!


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 5, 2012)

ah, yeah I can definitely see the difference in the wideness of the abdomen. I love the color variation in this species!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah looks like you need a female meaganelise.

Henry i think all your pics showed subadult specimen, not pre-sub.


----------



## Precarious (Jan 5, 2012)

yen_saw said:


> Henry i think all your pics showed subadult specimen, not pre-sub.


You may very well be correct. I had the photos labeled as sub but I'd swear I've seen them molt since then. I take too many photos to even keep track! I'll correct the post above to avoid confusion. Thanks, Yen.


----------



## twolfe (Jan 5, 2012)

meaganelise, I have a few females. The last one molted to an adult last week.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 5, 2012)

Ooh, how much? I've heard these guys breed like rabbits.


----------



## twolfe (Jan 5, 2012)

meaganelise9 said:


> Ooh, how much? I've heard these guys breed like rabbits.


PM sent.


----------



## agent A (Jan 5, 2012)

pst, meagan, if u breed yours and have too many nymphs send me a PM


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 5, 2012)

Haha I'd definitely keep that in mind.


----------



## Precarious (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't recommend mating more than one female because they produce so many young.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah, this will take some thought.


----------



## Precarious (Jan 5, 2012)

meaganelise9 said:


> Yeah, this will take some thought.


From a single female you'll get 10+ ooths each hatching 30-80 nymphs. I love this species and will continue to keep them in culture but I learned a hard lesson last time. I bred like 10 females and nobody wanted nymphs or ooths. The idea was to spread the species around but at times people here only want things if they're free. So I kept some for myself and traded the rest with other serious breeders.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 5, 2012)

holy ######! 10..


----------



## agent A (Jan 5, 2012)

That's more than I've seen miomantis produce!!!


----------



## twolfe (Jan 5, 2012)

Precarious said:


> From a single female you'll get 10+ ooths each hatching 30-80 nymphs. I love this species and will continue to keep them in culture but I learned a hard lesson last time. I bred like 10 females and nobody wanted nymphs or ooths. The idea was to spread the species around but at times people here only want things if they're free. So I kept some for myself and traded the rest with other serious breeders.


Wow! That's a lot of females to breed! I've been wondering if I mated too many p. wahlbergii...all 5 of my females. I've been mating 1 - 3 females of other species.Well, I got my ooth from you and am happy that I did. I have sold some Oxy nymphs. I think it's catching on that they are a nice species and good for beginners. I never photographed the L1s when the ooth I had hatched. So, I'm going to this time around if I have the opportunity.


----------



## Precarious (Jan 5, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Wow! That's a lot of females to breed! I've been wondering if I mated too many p. wahlbergii...all 5 of my females. I've been mating 1 - 3 females of other species.


You should have no problem moving any p.wahlbergii ooths you get. I can't wait to see the nymphs!


----------



## lunarstorm (Jan 5, 2012)

Precarious said:


> You should have no problem moving any p.wahlbergii ooths you get. I can't wait to see the nymphs!


+1

My mated Oxy laid her first ooth a couple of nights ago. Super excited to see the L1s, we'll see what the demand for Oxys are as we start seeing nymphs flooding the US culture again this spring.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah, I'm always shocked they aren't more popular. They're just too cute and nice.


----------

